# help on fiancee visa from philippines to england



## onlyjade1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

Iam a british citizen and im engaged to my filipino boyfriend  
Just need to ask a few question that need to be answered

1. which visa do we apply for? -settlement visa? or marriage vistor visa?

2. And because of the new law does my fiancee have to do the english test before he comes to england or after we marry?

3. Also it says he needs to get 'entry clearance' or get an 'entry clearance certificate' before he can travel to england. how do i get tht???

4. Also iam not 21 yet so can i still apply for the visa a month or two before i do turn 21? 

5. Aswell how long does the application take when u apply?


appreciate it if anyone can help me with these question, thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

onlyjade1992 said:


> Iam a british citizen and im engaged to my filipino boyfriend
> Just need to ask a few question that need to be answered
> 
> 1. which visa do we apply for? -settlement visa? or marriage vistor visa?


If you want to be married in the Philippines, then he applies for a spouse settlement visa after marriage. I you want to marry in UK, he needs a fiancé visa. Both assuming he wants to settle in UK afterwards.



> 2. And because of the new law does my fiancee have to do the english test before he comes to england or after we marry?


He needs to have passed an appropriate test before applying for his visa.



> 3. Also it says he needs to get 'entry clearance' or get an 'entry clearance certificate' before he can travel to england. how do i get tht???


Entry clearance simply means visa. He needs to have an appropriate visa before travelling to UK. Go to 'UK in the Philippines' site for details on how to apply.



> 4. Also I am not 21 yet so can i still apply for the visa a month or two before i do turn 21?


He can apply up to 3 months before his expected date of travel to UK, which must be on or after your 21st birthday.



> 5. Aswell how long does the application take when u apply?


This will of course depend on your personal circumstances and complexity of your case, but the Manila Consulate General has taken on average 10 to 60 business days to process a settlement application in May.


----------



## onlyjade1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

ok thanks you 


1. we plan to get married here in england but does tht mean he has to apply for a Fiancé(e)/proposed civil partner of a settled person. because if u apply for a Special visitor - marriage/civil partnership he will have leave after 6 months and then i have to apply for another visa again right? and i dnt want tht
we


4. so does tht mean he can apply before im 21 just aslong as when he does arrive in the country iam 21?


thanks for anwsering my question


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

onlyjade1992 said:


> ok thanks you
> 
> 
> 1. we plan to get married here in england but does tht mean he has to apply for a Fiancé(e)/proposed civil partner of a settled person. because if u apply for a Special visitor - marriage/civil partnership he will have leave after 6 months and then i have to apply for another visa again right? and i dnt want tht
> ...


If marrying in UK, he first needs a fiancé visa, which enables him to enter UK and be married within 6 months. Then, if he is going to settle, he has to apply for further leave to remain (FLR) as spouse. This is valid for 27 months, and after 2 years he can apply for indefinite leve to remain (ILR). So marrying in UK means he has to apply twice within a short space of time, and while the cost of a fiancé visa and a spouse visa is the same, FLR costs £550 or £850 for same-day premium service.

Yes, you are correct about your age. He cannot apply more than 3 months before your 21st birthday, and he has to put on application his intended day of travel as your birthday. Once the visa is issued, he doesn't have to travel on your birthday - he can do so within a short period following your 21st so as not to lose too many days from 6 months he is allowed on his fiancé visa.


----------



## onlyjade1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

ok thanks you so much im finally understanding it all now, appreciate


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

*Immigration to uk*

Firstly let me say DO NOT use sites that claim they can get a UK visa's done quickly these sites (well most of them) are scams and all they are after is your money). To get the full facts suggest you check out UK Border Agency | Home Page. and if in doubt give them a ring they will always give you advice.

I am married to a Filipino and it took us over a year to sort things out including 2 trips to British Embassy in Manilla. Also he has to get clearance to leave the Philippines from Philippine GOV.

There are a lot of rules and regulations you must follow to the T or you will have major problems. You will need to prove how long you have known each other by way of letters (including the envelopes) Photos of both of you together and prove you are able to support him until he gets a job but getting a job depends on what the visa states, also he may be restricted when it comes to Public Funds such as DSS money, you will need prove you have somewhere to live.









onlyjade1992 said:


> Iam a british citizen and im engaged to my filipino boyfriend
> Just need to ask a few question that need to be answered
> 
> 1. which visa do we apply for? -settlement visa? or marriage vistor visa?
> ...


----------



## Jeng2105 (Nov 30, 2014)

onlyjade1992 said:


> ok thanks you so much im finally understanding it all now, appreciate


Hi!  How did your application go? I'm just curious here cos we have the same situation... Can you please give me an advice? Many thank's!


----------

